# Is it posible to meet someone in this forum?



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been asking this question to myself for ages now. Do you think it's possible, everyone? If yes, do you think it'd be better two people with similar problems to get along? Since each other would understand better what they are going through?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have . I mean all of us here do share something in common.....SA. But a relationship is a relationship SA or not its work.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Glad to know that Kevin001. Hope one day I find someone and be as happy as you are now, I suppose. Right? But I think meeting someone with similar problems is easier to understand them, maybe?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ I'm ok, lol. Understand? yeah I guess.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I'm ok, lol. Understand? yeah I guess.


I love how hesitant Mr.Kevin is. Lol a relationship is filled with exciting thrill, yet filled with devious lows and hurt. Relationships will be tough. Don't think it will solve your problems or make life better! It might be fun... but like those songs, "So you want to play with magic? Boy you should know what you're falling for. Do you dare to do this? Are you ready for a perfect storm?" 

I love the idea of a relationship, but in a way, it can get boring and is unnecessary. I need to focus on meself.  Get a relationship if you want, but get ready for SOME INSIDIOUS FUN.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, I don't want a relationship right now, mainly because I have a lot of bad examples in my own family. I just thought that two people with similar problems would get along in a better way. What I'm really looking for now in my life is a friend who I can chat with, share things, thoughts, emotions. That would be enough for me right now.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

think that is why some people fall for their doctors and therapists  Maybe it's that whole trust factor, or commonalities or listening or distance - I think it's possible to find relationships anywhere...


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Maybe some day. I remember when I had my first account about 3 years ago, there were a bunch of people my age from the same area as me. I never got to meet any of them, though.

I don't really care now. I don't even attempt to chat or message people on here anymore.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I've definitely heard of it happening. ****, I know people who use this site exclusively for that reason.

I guess it depends on how much work both parties are willing to put in to actually develop a relationship.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

I was just looking through the old videos, I think most have been deleted. It's funny how much anxiety we have yet bursting through a desire to connect. Amazing


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


> You just gotta pull a kevin0001 and message every single girl here until one of them finally agrees to date you.


ouch


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I have, and I've talked to....Idk, half a dozen people outside of SAS, but that I met here. I've met up with my crush irl from this site. It's funny to me because I meet people every day at my job (I have no choice but to be very social and somewhat outgoing when I'm at work sometimes). And that's so, so easy for me because it's almost all scripted, anyway. I know exactly what to say and how to act. Meeting my crush from this site...my anxiety went through the roof at first, I won't lie. And I think it's because I don't hold back on this site....meaning, she knows everything, everything pretty much there is to know about me....past relationships, surviving an ex-gf's suicide, battling anxiety, depression, PTSD, being borderline. She knows....everything....so I was for some reason worried about being judged I guess. And of course she didn't. After I'd been there for half an hour and calmed down a bit lol, we were in her bed, talking and laughing with each other.

I think it can be very tough to get into a relationship with someone on this site for that reason (at least for me). Because of the things that get discussed on this site. It's not a sports forum lol. It's also not a dating forum either and I haven't seen much of that lately, but a few years ago it seems like there was a lot more of that....guys (and girls) seriously looking to hook up or for dates here. There've even been threads made, just for that purpose lmao.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> You just gotta pull a kevin0001 and message every single girl here until one of them finally agrees to date you.


Hey! Don't be jealous of Mr. KEVIN. That was not nice of you at all. Go to your corner and stay there until you apologize!!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

YOUR SIGNATURE.

This is probably my favourite song of all time (but it's hard to pick just one, I think it'd make top 5):











But yeah, if you live near people I guess. I never have but I am an avoidant *******.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I met a girlfriend through sas. There's nothing else to say.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so.... it could be what people are saying in their posts that might be something that would attract you to that person and then you might message them? its a bit of the opposite of other dating because you see the person and would be attracted to their appearance? and here its you would be attracted to what the persona saying with no idea what they look.like ( unless they are one of the people that actually place their pic here- which is not so common)

this is probably the reason that if you have female as your profile its why you have about 500,000 profile views and of you're a guy its like 34 lol


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

KILOBRAVO said:


> so.... it could be what people are saying in their posts that might be something that would attract you to that person and then you might message them? its a bit of the opposite of other dating because you see the person and would be attracted to their appearance? and here its you would be attracted to what the persona saying with no idea what they look.like ( unless they are one of the people that actually place their pic here- which is not so common)


Yeah, you typically don't see people here, you just decide to date them or just talk on the phone.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> so.... it could be what people are saying in their posts that might be something that would attract you to that person and then you might message them? its a bit of the opposite of other dating because you see the person and would be attracted to their appearance? and here its you would be attracted to what the persona saying with no idea what they look.like ( unless they are one of the people that actually place their pic here- which is not so common)
> 
> this is probably the reason that if you have female as your profile its why you have about 500,000 profile views and of you're a guy its like 34 lol


What my crush was saying in her posts is what attracted me at first, but we also exchanged pics pretty early on. Well, my crush sent me a pic almost right away, it took me a little longer to do it lol. When I saw her pic I thought she was beautiful, and I told her so. I was most def attracted to her personality first though, and yeah, that's sort of backwards from the way it normally goes I guess.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

[Q UOTE=AllTheSame;1087312505]What my crush was saying in her posts is what attracted me at first, but we also exchanged pics pretty early on. Well, my crush sent me a pic almost right away, it took me a little longer to do it lol. When I saw her pic I thought she was beautiful, and I told her so. I was most def attracted to her personality first though, and yeah, that's sort of backwards from the way it normally goes I guess.[/QUOTE]

lol. obviously no one here.finds my upbeatness, humour or wit attractive because I.get about 5 profile visits per month lol.

actually I have messages and added to Skype girls here before. you chat with them on Skype exhnage pics and then after some months hey dissapear and never speak to you again with no obvious reason .. so I feel there's little point lol especially when a lot of people here are unstable and have a lot of problems with themselves... there's too much unpredictable with how people can be.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> lol. obviously no one here.finds my upbeatness, humour or wit attractive because I.get about 5 profile visits per month lol.


I think your posts are funny sometimes but meh....you're not really my type lol.

I think it's really difficult to pair people up on this forum for obvious reasons. It took forever for my crush to get me to pick up the phone and talk to her for the first time a couple years ago. And she really had to work on me to get me to send a pic, she must've asked me a hundred times lol. I think sometimes anxiety keeps some friendships and relationships from forming here. No doubt.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, so many answers. Thanks guys. Never thought my thread would so many people answering it.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> YOUR SIGNATURE.
> 
> This is probably my favourite song of all time (but it's hard to pick just one, I think it'd make top 5):
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know, Porcupine Tree and Steven Wilson rule and make my days easier to live.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, people can connect really fast based on their taste in music, movies, , opinions, the way they act here on the forums, hobbies, etc, etc. I don't think that not seeing them in person would ruin that. So yeah, I agree with you, KILOBRAVO.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd said:


> Yeah, I know, Porcupine Tree and Steven Wilson rule and make my days easier to live.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, so Steven Wilson's words are my words. What a genius.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

There was actually a thread pretty much to this effect semi-recently. And it seems like, as others have pointed out, it's definitely more common than one would think. Some people thrive under these circumstances--the platform that SAS provides for meeting new people and the act of emotionally connecting with someone with similar conditions/perceptions.

I don't know about me, personally, though. I tried pursuing a couple guys who were just simply on the quieter and shyer side while in college and it was a spectacular failure. I'm simply not assertive enough, myself. It's difficult for me to interact with people who are also socially cagey. Even on a platonic level, I like being around those who are comfortable taking control of or initiating conversations--or even just sitting with, and yet still being _present with_, me in relaxed silence.

There are times when I struggle to explain myself and what I'm feeling to my non-socially anxious boyfriend, and that can get a little daunting sometimes. But I'm lucky enough, I suppose, that he seems genuinely invested in at least _trying_ to understand, to the best of his ability. I also get the sense that he's no stranger to depression, though I don't think he's consciously come to this conclusion himself. So we connect a bit on that front, even though it doesn't appear to have yet dawned on him why...


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

PrincessV said:


> I love how hesitant Mr.Kevin is. Lol a relationship is filled with exciting thrill, yet filled with devious lows and hurt. Relationships will be tough. Don't think it will solve your problems or make life better! It might be fun... but like those songs, "So you want to play with magic? Boy you should know what you're falling for. Do you dare to do this? Are you ready for a perfect storm?"
> 
> I love the idea of a relationship, but in a way, it can get boring and is unnecessary. I need to focus on meself.  Get a relationship if you want, but get ready for SOME INSIDIOUS FUN.


What you're describing doesn't sound like a good relationship ...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> this is probably the reason that if you have female as your profile its why you have about 500,000 profile views and of you're a guy its like 34 lol


I just made yours 35 Kilo. You're welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> You just gotta pull a kevin0001 and message every single girl here until one of them finally agrees to date you.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually, I've tried making steps to meeting people on this forum.

I know 3 that are from my country, 2 of them from the same city as me. I've talked to them both. The first is a boy that is either afraid or uninterested in meeting, or both. The second is a girl that I somehow managed to make a joke that she took personally, after which she put me on ignore.

Hope to find more persons from my 3-4 million people city, chances are rather high. Would be nice to meet and talk to someone with the same problems as me.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

naes said:


> What you're describing doesn't sound like a good relationship ...


hehehe, really now? It's all I know to be one. Maybe I'm just an inexperienced fool. Most likely. If relationships aren't like this... don't you think it'd be boring? I want someone to rip my heart to pieces and give me the thrill of a life time. Much better than a boring... steady... again, boring... relationship where life is bland.

I don't know, someone educate me then. Be my teacher and I'll be your student.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Actually, I've tried making steps to meeting people on this forum.
> 
> I know 3 that are from my country, 2 of them from the same city as me. I've talked to them both. The first is a boy that is either afraid or uninterested in meeting, or both. The second is a girl that I somehow managed to make a joke that she took personally, after which she put me on ignore.
> 
> Hope to find more persons from my 3-4 million people city, chances are rather high. Would be nice to meet and talk to someone with the same problems as me.


You know it's easier when you post where you live. The people are more likely to reach out to you if they know you live nearby to them. Just sayin'.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

PrincessV said:


> hehehe, really now? It's all I know to be one. Maybe I'm just an inexperienced fool. Most likely. If relationships aren't like this... don't you think it'd be boring? I want someone to rip my heart to pieces and give me the thrill of a life time. Much better than a boring... steady... again, boring... relationship where life is bland.
> 
> I don't know, someone educate me then. Be my teacher and I'll be your student.


Well it sounds like you have some problems if you think having a healthy relationship is boring tbh ... No offense. Maybe you are just anxious about getting too close to someone? Anyways I can't really teach you anything, I've never been in a romantic relationship. I have been in normal relationships with people though and I don't think being treated like shet is a fun thing to experience.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

naes said:


> Well it sounds like you have some problems if you think having a healthy relationship is boring tbh ... No offense. Maybe you are just anxious about getting too close to someone? Anyways I can't really teach you anything, I've never been in a romantic relationship. I have been in normal relationships with people though and I don't think being treated like shet is a fun thing to experience.


Thank you sensei Nae. I know I have issues. I just haven't gotten in a relationship with the right person :/ I've never been in a romantic relationship either. Being treated like shet, is shetty...


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Actually, I've tried making steps to meeting people on this forum.
> 
> I know 3 that are from my country, 2 of them from the same city as me. I've talked to them both. The first is a boy that is either afraid or uninterested in meeting, or both. The second is a girl that I somehow managed to make a joke that she took personally, after which she put me on ignore.
> 
> Hope to find more persons from my 3-4 million people city, chances are rather high. Would be nice to meet and talk to someone with the same problems as me.


Lucky. There are actually 3 people on here that I know of that lives in my country but the one guy (25 years old) doesn't come here anymore, and the two girls (30+), are much older than me, though I wouldn't mind meeting them if we lived closer to each other but we are talking 3+ and 7+ hours with car .. and I don't even own a car.

There are probably some ninjas on here from my country as well though, but then since they are ninjas I wouldn't know.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

wow, just read the last couple threads... same country, teach... all kinds of stuff. I think we are born with the ability to love and forgive. I think it's life that gets to us and tries to ruin it all. An important person to me once said "relationships are the most difficult classroom on Earth" so yeah, I think everyone should have a meetup in their city!!!!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

naes said:


> You know it's easier when you post where you live. The people are more likely to reach out to you if they know you live nearby to them. Just sayin'.


Good idea. I will post my location, although gypsy land here has a bad reputation, even though I'm not a gypsy.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Good idea. I will post my location, although gypsy land here has a bad reputation, even though I'm not a gypsy.


 I don't know where that Budapest location is lol - I'm in Kansas lol Just joking, I know others from your location will totally know where that is


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

I wish it was that easy. I'd be open to it- having someone fully understand me on this front would be amazing.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

A fair amount of members here have I think. But it certainly is a long shot. Obstacles with geography, SA and identity anonymousness are the main factors. I think even in meetups that are started on this site, most people usually no-shows them.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I remember this girl called the music I liked "depressing." It was just Blues. It made me think, "Do I like depressing music?"

I think some people just don't appreciate that even in the sad and tragic there can be beauty. Like the beauty of Madame Butterfly. There is something about emotional pain that feels acutely human. It connects you to all other humans who have ever felt pain, sadness or tragedy.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Certainly loads of people meet and have met in real life from here. To be honest, though, one thing that might be rough on you is your location. I can't recall seeing too many other people from Brazil on here before. But, yeah, don't let anything hold you back from connecting with people. There's no harm in chatting with people even if there is never any possibility to EVER meet up. I've chatted/still chat with plenty of people who I'd say there's is almost no possibility of ever meeting with them face-to-face. Doesn't mean that will make me stop talking to them or make me enjoy conversations any less. I guess it depends on your motives. If you talk to people for the sole purpose of meeting face-to-face, it will probably be a lot more difficult than if you just talk to them to share your thoughts/feelings, etc. Just keep your expectations in check.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> Certainly loads of people meet and have met in real life from here. To be honest, though, one thing that might be rough on you is your location. I can't recall seeing too many other people from Brazil on here before. But, yeah, don't let anything hold you back from connecting with people. There's no harm in chatting with people even if there is never any possibility to EVER meet up. I've chatted/still chat with plenty of people who I'd say there's is almost no possibility of ever meeting with them face-to-face. Doesn't mean that will make me stop talking to them or make me enjoy conversations any less. I guess it depends on your motives. If you talk to people for the sole purpose of meeting face-to-face, it will probably be a lot more difficult than if you just talk to them to share your thoughts/feelings, etc. Just keep your expectations in check.


Yeah, I know, but thanks for that dude. I rarely see people from my country here. It's a pitty. And I'm talking to a few people here from far distant countries and I'm loving the conversations. But I was just curious to know about that subject.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

PrincessV said:


> Thank you sensei Nae. I know I have issues. I just haven't gotten in a relationship with the right person :/ I've never been in a romantic relationship either. Being treated like shet, is shetty...


Haha I'm no sensei xD. I really hope you find the right person, don't settle for anything less


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Inside said:


> I don't know where that Budapest location is lol - I'm in Kansas lol Just joking, I know others from your location will totally know where that is


He's from Romania not Hungary :rofl


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Good idea. I will post my location, although gypsy land here has a bad reputation, even though I'm not a gypsy.


I'm chock-full of good ideas xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> I remember this girl called the music I liked "depressing." It was just Blues. It made me think, "Do I like depressing music?"
> 
> I think some people just don't appreciate that even in the sad and tragic there can be beauty. Like the beauty of Madame Butterfly. There is something about emotional pain that feels acutely human. It connects you to all other humans who have ever felt pain, sadness or tragedy.


Yeah I'm kind of curious about people who listen to music but never listen to/enjoy anything that's more emotionally driven. I assume they listen to music just for the 'danceability' and they probably have other emotional outlets. I don't know though because I like sad/dark/depressing/sometimes angry things a little too much probably.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Good idea. I will post my location, although gypsy land here has a bad reputation, even though I'm not a gypsy.


 Cigany (gypsies) do have a bad reputation.



Inside said:


> I don't know where that Budapest location is lol - I'm in Kansas lol Just joking, I know others from your location will totally know where that is





naes said:


> He's from Romania not Hungary :rofl


Correct!

Budapest is the capital city of Hungary. That's where my grandparents are from.

Bucharest is the capital city of Romania (to Hungary's east). That's where RenegadeReloaded is from.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

It's possible. Actually meeting is the really hard part. Distance and all.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Cigany (gypsies) do have a bad reputation.
> 
> Correct!
> 
> ...


You Know, I had no idea of that. I probably should, thank you MM75. Do they have a government there? Not to hijack the thread... I'll look it up too...


----------



## StuffedHellhound (Dec 17, 2015)

I have mixed feelings about whether or not two people with similar problems would get along better. On one hand, I imagine there would be more understanding, empathy, and compassion but on the other hand, they'd hafta be careful not to sabotage each other's recovery. Like, I once knew this couple who both had depression and apparently they used to bring each other down all the time. Needless to say, they eventually broke up. I think it depends on the person and how they handle the situation. Sometimes struggles bring people together but sometimes they push them apart. I dunno.

Personally, I've never met anyone else outside of family with social anxiety and I think to be in a relationship with someone whose case is as bad as mine would be super awkward. I need to be with a guy who's more outgoing than me (not too extroverted, though) cuz it helps to bring me outta my shell. :smile2: That being said, it might be kinda nice to meet that special someone on here, hehe.

In the end, I do tend to think that people with similar problems would get along better as long as they're patient and help each other through this awful, miserable disorder.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Cigany (gypsies) do have a bad reputation.
> 
> Budapest is the capital city of Hungary. That's where my grandparents are from.


So you have roots in Europe. Did you visit your grandparents in Hungary ofetn ?

Gypsies have indeed a bad rep, although the majority of them are are honest citizens here. Those who immigrate do immigrate to steal, or beg, so I can get why immigrants gypsies are knows as criminals, cause the majority actually are. My friend is working with gypsy kids in school and read some books on the subject too, the thing is poverty and the environment they are raised in, the value they are given by their parents or the gypsy community, or the social stigma isn't helping them at all become more integrated or model honest citizens.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

lol i love how I am the one who pointed out that Bucharest is in Romania not Hungary and she totally ignores me and says thanks to the millennium for confirming what I had already said


----------



## Nyla (Oct 9, 2016)

naes said:


> lol i love how I am the one who pointed out that Bucharest is in Romania not Hungary and she totally ignores me and says thanks to the millennium for confirming what I had already said


That is like the story of my life. :lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Nyla said:


> That is like the story of my life. :lol


Tell me about it. It happens to me in school all the effing time too. I'm surprised to see it is happening on this forum too though. Oh well, I'll assume it's because she's the same age as millennium and wants to talk to start a conversation with him.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

PrincessV said:


> Hey! Don't be jealous of Mr. KEVIN. That was not nice of you at all. Go to your corner and stay there until you apologize!!!


But if you think about it, it's actually brilliant what he's doing. Dating is all a numbers game, especially when it comes to online.

You can't message 10 girls here and expect the first one to become your girlfriend right? Chances are, you're going to have to message AT LEAST 50 girls before one of them is willing to date you.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Can anyone let me know the main hotspots of female SAS activity in the USA? I might consider moving there...
I rarely try to connect anymore because I'm socially different and thus capable of anything.
I found a local chick on POF once, asked her if she's real (because I'm socially isolated), and she told me where she brings her dates!
I took my (huge fat thug-like) dad with me there for dinner to scope the place out, and she happened to also go there on a date the same day!
My dad, being the troublemaker that he is, tried to talk to her. She was sooooo mad.
I also frequently tell women about my misadventures with women.
This one girl I knew for a while who disappeared said she liked bad jokes even jokes about her!
Too bad all women aren't so easygoing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Someone's got to have the money for the airfare and hotel I suppose.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

PrincessV said:


> I love how hesitant Mr.Kevin is. Lol a relationship is filled with exciting thrill, yet filled with devious lows and hurt. Relationships will be tough. Don't think it will solve your problems or make life better! It might be fun... but like those songs, "So you want to play with magic? Boy you should know what you're falling for. Do you dare to do this? Are you ready for a perfect storm?"
> 
> I love the idea of a relationship, but in a way, it can get boring and is unnecessary. I need to focus on meself.  Get a relationship if you want, but get ready for SOME INSIDIOUS FUN.


Why am I just now seeing this, lol. Hesitant? Hmm ok. The right relationship will change your life.



xxDark Horse said:


> You just gotta pull a kevin0001 and message every single girl here until one of them finally agrees to date you.


Omg, lol.



xxDark Horse said:


> But if you think about it, it's actually brilliant what he's doing. Dating is all a numbers game, especially when it comes to online.
> 
> You can't message 10 girls here and expect the first one to become your girlfriend right? Chances are, you're going to have to message AT LEAST 50 girls before one of them is willing to date you.


Bro how would you know who I messaged? Lol.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

^My quotes don't work. I minus well not even quote.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

[/QUOTE]Does mine work?

I'm trying to figure out how you did it 



 PrincessV said:


> ^My quotes don't work. I minus well not even quote.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow I actually didn't get a quote noti from you. How'd you do it?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Same as you haha.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

springbreeze1 said:


> Same as you haha.


k gg


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

You play league of legends?



 PrincessV said:


> k gg


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

PrincessV said:


> ^My quotes don't work. I minus well not even quote.












YOU CAN QUOOOOOOOOOOOOTE!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

k_wifler said:


> Can anyone let me know the main hotspots of female SAS activity in the USA? I might consider moving there...
> I rarely try to connect anymore because I'm socially different and thus capable of anything.
> I found a local chick on POF once, asked her if she's real (because I'm socially isolated), and she told me where she brings her dates!
> I took my (huge fat thug-like) dad with me there for dinner to scope the place out, and she happened to also go there on a date the same day!
> ...


seems like sas users come from all over the globe. just hope you are lucky enough to live near someone, and on top of that, someone you could be compatible with. otherwise, you can try your chances at long distance.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

springbreeze1 said:


> You play league of legends?


Not really. I've played before but then I got bored, so I just stopped. xD



Demon Soul said:


> YOU CAN QUOOOOOOOOOOOOTE!


ty bb


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Has your work to do with coding?



 PrincessV said:


> Not really. I've played before but then I got bored, so I just stopped. xD
> 
> ty bb


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

springbreeze1 said:


> Has your work to do with coding?


No... honestly, I think it's got to do with my phone. Hehe. I'll give ya a hint. It's explosive!!!


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Dark horse you screwed urself. Sorry. :/

I hold no resentment towards you though. So don't ya worry bb.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

If you love everything that everyone says, and pretend that you care about all of the feelings that everyone has, and you laugh and stay in good spirits, except for when people are sad, then you get sad for them for an instant and try to cheer them up... and if you are loose with money and body and will say yes to anything... and heavy on the booze... and if you can be crude with the crude and be polite with the polite...

Then you can meet anyone and love everyone and laugh always.

Someone change that postcard to "KEEP BATHING" "YOU CAN DO IT" teee hee hee heeeee
@SilentLyric, I know, but people don't live everywhere evenly spread out like cells in a grid, they clump together into clusters.
Then there are those annoying married/seeing-someone people and ignorant relatives of people with SA and mental illness who can't relate... muddying up the waters...


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I would love to meet people from this forum! There just arent so many people around my area, though. It would really be nice to have face-to-face conversations with people who are similar to me, though.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Like I said before, I don't even try even though I would be open to it. I do notice that there are a quite a few people on here who are around my age who also live on the "East Coast". I can't help but think that we all live relatively close to each other. Let's get this out of the way, if any of us lived in Florida or the Carolinas, we wouldn't put "East Coast" as our location. I guarantee we all live in the Mid-Atlantic region, which is pretty small.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

NoEgo said:


> Like I said before, I don't even try even though I would be open to it. I do notice that there are a quite a few people on here who are around my age who also live on the "East Coast". I can't help but think that we all live really close to each other. Let's get this out of the way, if any of us lived in Florida or the Carolinas, we wouldn't put "East Coast" as our location. I guarantee we all live in the Mid-Atlantic region.


Yep. True East Coast represent :laugh:

I know I'm really late to this thread but I've been sort of looking at it once in a while. And now that I'm here I might as well say, of course I think it's possible to meet someone from this forum. I would do it too. I have already met people online in person, I'd do it here as well. Plus, people on SAS have met before. But I'm sure everyone has already mentioned this already lol.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

It's definitely possible. Of course I meet everyone online. Everyone I've been in a relationship with and all of my current friends. I've had two close friends for over thirteen years now, both of them I met on mental health related forums.

It makes sense too when you think about it. We have SA and a lot of us are very socially isolated. SAS is one of my few social outlets.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

I doubt there are many SAS users around where I live. And I'd not want to date someone who is as shy as me. Wouldn't work out.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I could be out at the "East Coast" party in no seconds flat, except I'm WEST COAST PNW FTW BBQ PANCAKE BURRITO
Anyways, I could but when I asked if anyone had a spare room or something, everyone politely looked around and started reading and making plans for later and I think one even farted.
So I think that's a no and I'm not invited


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

i know one guy personally who said he met his first and only girlfriend on here


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Of course. I have actually known a few people from here who have dated other people from here before.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i met a couple of guys from here a long time ago. just saw them once, had to drive 5 hours each way to visit. and i met someone from here who happened to go to the same meetup as me. nothing lasting with anyone.


----------

